# wireless router setup



## wix1 (Dec 6, 2008)

I recently switched broadband provider from sky to the post office but i am having trouble setting up my existing wireless router to my new post office connection. The po supply a ready configured router but its not wireless. I have setup the connection using the PO's router with ethernet cable plugged in but dont know how to use my existing wireless router without the ethernet cable. Can anyone tell me how to setup my wireless router to my new connection? Have tried PO technical support but they wont advise on 3rd party equipment. Anyone able to advise?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 6, 2008)

What wireless router are you using? What is the model of the supplied wired router that is connecting to the ISP? Are you using CAT5E or CAT 6 cables?


----------



## wix1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Both are netgear routers, the cables are what came supplied, just standard yellow ethernet cable. it says CAT.5 on it. The non wire less router is ADSL2+ modem DM111PSP. The wireless one doesnt say its model name, i can only tell you its slightly larger, has 4 ethernet ports on and on back has following info: 

SSID: sky25935
netqwork key: seijyhz
channel: 6

also has mac code and serial number

Does that help?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 6, 2008)

Well you can se two routers but only the one that is directly connected to the ISP modem will be doing NAT routing. First plug a computer to that supplied router and see if it can get out onto the internet. If it can do these steps:

1. Connect the Mac to the supplied ISP router and see if you can get onto the net.

2. If you can do step 1 then proceed to go to System Preferences->Network and make sure in Network that the Ethernet in the left hand column is lit. Then in the right hand pane select the "Advanced" button. When the drop down comes down select the item "TCP/IP" and there write down the "Router" (or Gateway) IP and then you can use this IP to get into that router.

3. Get the manual of the ISP router and look for the Username & password to log into that router. Then use the Router IP you wrote down in step 2 and put it into your favorite browser. Once you use the Username & password the router manual supplied you can get into that router and tweak the settings like changing the password and set monitor settings.

4. Connect a CAT5E cable (get the length you need from your local big box electronic store and get the length you need for less than $10 (USD)) from the ISP router and connect to the wireless router.

5. Then use another CAT5 or CAT5E cable and connect it to the wireless router. Then once you get the IP (like in step 1) use that to get into the wireless router and set it up (again use the router manual to get the username & password). At this point you have another set of steps that YOU decide you want like wireless security and frequency range (B or G).  

Note: Connect the cable from the wired router's LAN port to the WAN port on the wireless router.

Now you mentioned you will be using the wireless for a business. Now as a business YOU are responsible what people do on that network!  The wireless setup will determined what YOU want for your business. Please tell us what is it you want to do with this wireless? Do you want to make it open? Do you want some kind of security on it? Do you want to limit it or block nasty sites?


----------



## wix1 (Dec 8, 2008)

OK thanks, ill be back to my mac later this week so ill try your advice out  -many thanks for your email - ill mail back and let you know how i get on.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't send any email to you.  So if you received an email from me something is wrong because I didn't send you any.

Maybe for limiting people on  you network (from nasty sites like phishing, adult, etc) you might would want to take a look at OpenDNS.com. One can watch a video to see how you can use a free account (the service is free) to limit the network without installing any software. The DSN service is actually faster than one's ISP service.


----------



## wix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi - i got to the step for using the username and password of my existing wireless router but i dont have this info - how do i get it or is there a way round it?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes. Find you manual that came with the router and it will be there. I know that D-link default login is just the username Admin with no password. I never used a Netgear router. You might would want to ask whoever setup that router.


----------



## EmmsieLu (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi there,

Has anyone come up with a solution to this yet? I have exactly the same problem, but perhaps a little more information on why it doesn't work straight off the bat...

the post office use PPPoA (the netgear modem - DM111PSP - come pre-configured with username/ apsswrod etc.) I'm trying to set up a wireless entwork using a D-Link DI-624, which doesn't have PPPoA as an encapsulation mode. I think this is why it won't connect to the internet through the Netgear modem, but not entirely sure.

I've seen somewhere about bridging the connection, or setting up the modem as an access point or something similar, but I don't know how to do this. The wireless itself works perfectly, and we can access it no problems. It's just the wirless router gaining access to the internet through the modem - I don't know what protocol to use between the wireless router and the modem, if the modem uses PPPoA (as specified by the post office).

Does anyone have a solution of how to go from the wireless router to the modem? (the router connects with the modem ok, just not the internet)

Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks,
Emma


----------



## gsahli (Jan 11, 2009)

You need to set up the second router in Wireless Access Point mode, found in some manuals or on support web sites. 
Basically, you must turn Off the normal "router" functions of DHCP server and NAT. 
Here's where different models differ: on some, to use the wireless router as access point, you connect ethernet LAN side (port) of the first router to ethernet LAN side of the access point. On others, you connect ethernet LAN side of first router to normal WAN (internet) side of second router.
In either case, only the first router is providing local IP addresses to all the computers. You do Not want the second router doing any PPPoA authentication.

HTH


----------

